# Biological filtration



## 125keeper (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a 125G tank and was wondering how to boost my bio filtration to restock sold off my stock about a year ago just a cobolt blue and upside down cat or two left. Situation change, want to fully stock again. If I can stock once or twice possibly three times instead of over a long period that would be great. Does anyone know a way I coulddo this, I was thinking about adding a little pure ammonia daily to get the biological filtration high ao I can do a large fish introduction any info would help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

How many fish are we talking about? It's always better to add a few at a time and let the bacterial colonies naturally adjust but there are ways around it to an extent.


----------



## 125keeper (Jul 3, 2017)

My fish population at one time was about forty before I sold them off. I would like to get it back to that in two to three shots if possible, I want to order from <vendor names removed> heard good reviews on them. Want to keep shipping cost down. I'm in the new York area if you know of good cichlid dealers my usual places have seem to gone down hill a little stock doesn't look to good!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could cycle with ammonia if you remove the couple of fish living in the tank...either rehome or hospital tank. You can look at Retailer Reviews or send a PM to a member or members can send a PM to you with recommendations/feedback.


----------



## 125keeper (Jul 3, 2017)

That's what I was thinking, is there a way to recycle to boost bacteria population without removing fish or is that to risky. Is there a way to find out how much ammonia six cichlid s produce that's how many I used to add at one time when I was stocking


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you planning on adding juveniles (small) or adult fish?

I understand you plan on ordering fish online but how many fish were you thinking of adding at one time?

You may also want to consider using a bottled bacteria product to help and there are a few brands that people use. Check out the Product Reviews tab to see what members suggest. You need to follow the directions exactly on the product you choose.


----------



## 125keeper (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry taking so long to answer between messages, but Juveniles I like to see them grow even though takes a while some do grow a little fast, and a little less expensive although more costly than a lot of lfs that most of the time don't know what there selling. You can tell because all the Africans are in one tank labeled mixed african cichlid s sometimes you find a jem! I


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

You definitely do not want to dose ammonia to a tank with fish that were living at the time...

I think you are in a good spot, just take those 2 fish out and toss them in a 5 gallon bucket. Then dose the tank with 1-2 ppm ammonia until your tank can cycle 1ppm per day to nitrates. This really shouldn't take too long since your bacteria are already present; if it takes 2 weeks I would be very surprised. Then do a large water change to get the parameters into a safe range, toss your two fish back in, then order the new fish. The bacteria load will be fine during the few days until they arrive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can put a filter and a heater on the bucket.


----------

